# Cycling abroad with a toddler?



## hoping and praying (Sep 4, 2011)

Ladies we are thinking of doing ICSI in Prague but our big worry is our DS, can we bring him with us or how does it work. Anyone ever cycled with a toddler in tow. Really dont know what to do, any advice at all would be great


----------



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi, we have to take our 2yr old with us as we have to stay in Istanbul for our treatment.  For the first few visits we took him with us.  It wasn't ideal as he kept running around and we did get a few looks off the other patients.  I also found it hard to concentrate when talking to the consultant.  I must admit i did feel awkward.  Luckily for us my parents flew over and helped to look after him during our appointments.  Going again hopefully in November and they have offered to help again.
But sometimes needs must, anway good luck with your treatment.



sue x


----------

